# Salting Neighborhood ...



## Skaggs Lawn Care (Sep 10, 2004)

How much would you charge for salting 26 miles of road? How many tons would you base this on?

How much would you charge for salting intersections only?

This is for one large development.

What would you charge for salting 85 driveways and sidewalks?

I'm curious as to what you would charge. Thanks.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

By the ton!


----------



## Skaggs Lawn Care (Sep 10, 2004)

No kidding Ron! So answer the questions ...


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I dont think there is a correct answer to this without seeing it. By the ton is probably going to be the only answer it. 
Or come up with a standard per driveway, figure how much you use for one mile and then multiply by the actual miles.

To be honest I think if you have to ask how to bid, its over your head, IMO

Good Luck :salute:


----------



## Skaggs Lawn Care (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey NBI Lawn, so you have *never* asked another contractor how he/she prices a job?

"Over my head", I don't think so ...

"I dont think there is a correct answer to this without seeing it." There is 26 miles of road ... what is there to see? I obviously know about salting by the ton per the question.

So no body out there salts roadways in a subdivision, intersections, salts sidewalks or driveways? I find that hard to believe. What ever happened to networking, sharing business ideas, etc.?

I didn't think my post was that difficult to answer.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Its not hard

call me i'll give u the scoop lol


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Add up your material costs...Figure in your labor....Add your overhead and profit....and POOF...there is your price


----------



## Skaggs Lawn Care (Sep 10, 2004)

Now, there's an answer ... Thanks


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

ive never had to figure salting for something like that. b/c the only roads we do are for the town. they pay us for the truck and our driver. they provide fuel and salt/sand. 

but i would say figure out what salt costs you. mark it up a certian bit. tell them you'll chrage the marked up price for every ton of salt used. also add an extra fee for gas and labor.

we do that for all our jobs. hope that helps


----------



## Skaggs Lawn Care (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Plowman4life ...


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

horseday;527273 said:


> "I dont think there is a correct answer to this without seeing it." There is 26 miles of road ... what is there to see? I obviously know about salting by the ton per the question.


Its like someone calling and saying I have a 8 acre lot to mow/plow. You really need to see it to give an accurate qoute, am I wrong? There are many variables that can come into play.

If you dont think this is a difficult of a question to answer why did you need to ask?

Is the 26 miles round trip of one way? I would assume you would need to make muntiple trips up and down the road. How long are the 85 driveways?

I feel the need to ask how you bid other jobs. I would figure my cost for materials, approx time to do the job, add on a profit % and there it is. Why would this job be any different than any other job? It is just bigger thus more money.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

horseday;527273 said:


> Hey NBI Lawn, so you have *never* asked another contractor how he/she prices a job?
> 
> "Over my head", I don't think so ...
> 
> ...


What makes it difficult is not being able to see the roadways and sidewalks and drives that you are asking about.

Are the roads flat? Are there numerous hills? How steep are the hills? What level of service are they requesting? How wide are the roads? 20'? 30'?

What kind of equipment will you be using? A pickup mounted V-box that has to be reloaded 10 times to salt the entire route? Or a tandem axle that will make it through once?

As for the drives, are they 20'W x 50'L? Or are they 1/4 mile long and 10' wide? Are they flat? Is there room to push the snow by the house? How much backdragging or use of a back blade is needed?

Sidewalks: Are they wide enough for equipment? Shovels only? Steps? 4' x 100'? 8' x 10'?

Your questions are way too wide open to request a specific price.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Some info the town uses appox. 800 pounds per *lane* mile with this type of truck and spreader.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

grandview;531112 said:


> Some info the town uses appox. 800 pounds per *lane* mile with this type of truck and spreader.


Is that salt or sand, big difference there!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

All salt, no mix.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

ya we use nothing but salt around here sand would make a huge mess


----------

